#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-24
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-25
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-26
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-27
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-28
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-29
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2013-05-21
<pnode> hey brobostigon
<brobostigon> hi pnode
<pnode> we spoke in the past I believe
<brobostigon> i dont recognise the nick, sorry.
<pnode> no one uses this channel anymore
<brobostigon> pnode: it is considering implolite, to pm someone without asking.
<brobostigon> considered*
<pnode> well you asked, I don't want everyone knowing my identity
<brobostigon> i didnt ask.
<brobostigon> i just said, i didnt recognise the nick.
<pnode> so did the community break up
<brobostigon> pnode: yes, now those names i recognise.
<brobostigon> pnode: no, still working.
<pnode> does Markie ever appear here anymore ?
<brobostigon> all of the normal condidates pop in, but life for all of us has moved on abit, and became more complex, so most of us, cant put as much work in.
<brobostigon> gf's. wifes, marridge etc.
#ubuntu-cym 2013-05-22
<pnode> brobostigon: I see
